# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  أكتب لنا

## التوبي

*يـا كاتبُ الأشعار أكتب يـا تـرى
ودع ْ حروف الشعر تعاتبُ حيدرا
صف محنة الزهراء عنـدَ طليقهم
وأشرح مصائبها وجملة ُ ما جرى
فصـّل لـنـا يـا شاعـرٌ عـن حالـها
وهل حيدر الكرار بهذا يـُعذرا ؟؟
أنا لستُ شاعـر حتى أروي قصة ً
مـن عظمِها حتى الجبل قـد دُمـّرا
خرابيش هاوي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليك يا مولاتي .. يا فاطمة الزهراء..

حارت افكاري فيما تخطه ردا على  رقيق عباراتكم اخي...

فلم تجد من سبيل سوى .. دموع... على مصاب.. جلل..

مأجورين سيدنا...

ودام قلمكم مواليا يخط الابداع...

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

مشاءالله كلمات روعــــــة 
الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي
في انتظار جددك

----------


## التوبي

> السلام عليك يا مولاتي .. يا فاطمة الزهراء..
> 
> حارت افكاري فيما تخطه ردا على  رقيق عباراتكم اخي...
> 
> فلم تجد من سبيل سوى .. دموع... على مصاب.. جلل..
> 
> مأجورين سيدنا...
> 
> ودام قلمكم مواليا يخط الابداع...



كل الشكر و الاحترام لك أختي على هذا التعقيب

نعم أختي إنها أيام ذكرى وفاة سيد النساء

مثابين وماجورين

تحياتي

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*قم نسأل الباب الذي به
الطهرالبتول لاذت وراءه
ما خطبه ولما ابى وتقف
هل يعلم ان الطهر تقف خلفه

مأجورين ومثابين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

السلام عليك يا فاطمة الزهراء السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا زهراء السلام عليك يا 
مولاتي يا مكسورة الضلوع السلام عليك يا مظلومة ...


عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم 


ما اجمل حروفك وما ارق كلماتك خصوصنا انها في حق اهل البيت عليهم السلام
كلمات قلم راقي في ميزان حسناتك اخي(( *التوبي* 

دمت ودم قلمك الجميل

----------


## التوبي

> مشاءالله كلمات روعــــــة 
> الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي
> في انتظار جددك



*أختي حضورك أنار هذه الصفحة المتواضعة
أقدم شكري لهذا المرور الذي حمل الكثير 
من المعاني 
تحياتي
*

----------


## التوبي

> *قم نسأل الباب الذي به
> الطهرالبتول لاذت وراءه
> ما خطبه ولما ابى وتقف
> هل يعلم ان الطهر تقف خلفه
> 
> مأجورين ومثابين*




*مرور يحمل ألمعناه معناه ألبضعه
خلف الباب 
أشكر لك ِ أختي هذا الحضور
الذي يبكي العيون و يروي الجفون*

----------


## التوبي

> السلام عليك يا فاطمة الزهراء السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا زهراء السلام عليك يا 
> مولاتي يا مكسورة الضلوع السلام عليك يا مظلومة ...
> 
> 
> عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم 
> 
> 
> ما اجمل حروفك وما ارق كلماتك خصوصنا انها في حق اهل البيت عليهم السلام
> كلمات قلم راقي في ميزان حسناتك اخي(( *التوبي* 
> ...



*خي أنين أشكر لكِ هذا العبور

بهذه المقطوعه التي تحاكي


ما جرى على السيدة البتول

سعدنا بهذا التعقيب الولائي

تحياتي
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رائع جدا ما جادت به اناملكم اخي الكريم

----------

التوبي (09-26-2011)

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

السلآم على فآطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيهآ وـآلسر ـآلمستودع فيها ..

جزآك الله خير ـآلتوبي

----------


## كلِمَة

*فيض من مداد القلب
وفقك الله وزادك خيرا


يعطيك العافية
تحياتي



*

----------


## لمعة

هي الكوكب الدري في افق السما ..يضئ لسكان السموات كلما 

تقوم بمحراب تناجي الي الربي 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
هنيئا لك أخي العزيز وزادك الله نورا من نور محمد وال محمد 
لا يسعني الا أن أقول شكرا لك
وهنيئا لك مرة أخرى ولا تحرمونا من أحاسيسكم الجميلة

----------


## التوبي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
> هنيئا لك أخي العزيز وزادك الله نورا من نور محمد وال محمد 
> لا يسعني الا أن أقول شكرا لك
> وهنيئا لك مرة أخرى ولا تحرمونا من أحاسيسكم الجميلة



*من عدم  الحضور وإلا أمطرتُ المنتدى بما يرضي الموالي 
في الأطهار عليهم صلوات الرب // الشاخوري / التوبي*

----------

